# What are you doing this holiday?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For me, this Thanksgiving means going to visit my stepdad and wife's family. And partake of turkey and beef roast and ribs. Also may catch some movies this weekend.

No Xmas plans yet. What are you guys up to this holiday season?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am going to partake in what my family has done every thanksgiving since 2001, practically, and that is to go to this park by the beach where we live, meet up with several other families, and have a massive bon fire and potluck.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

My family and I will be going to my Aunt Dorothy's house and spending time with her this year. Mom will make pumpkin pie and I will make a white chocolate amaretto cheesecake. As for Christmas we will spend the morning at home and then go to my grandpas later that day. My brother Kenneth will be back from Guam this Christmas season so I am very excited.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I am going to partake in what my family has done every thanksgiving since 2001, practically, and that is to go to this park by the beach where we live, meet up with several other families, and have a massive bon fire and potluck.


That sounds fabulous.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Everybody's coming to my house. Which means today I'm loaded down with honey-do's. Right now I'm hiding out in my office hoping nobody finds me.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Madam's parents have invited us over to spend Christmas day with them, however she prefers for us to spend it at home due to it being our first Christmas together. Either option is okay with me, but she wanted me to make a firm decision - and so I've decided we'll be at home, just the two of us. At this stage it appears that she's going to be doing a couple of hours work over two nights in one of the big shops, but once that's over we can close the door and indulge ourselves.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Nothing much. 

There isn't much around here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We'll do what we usually do, have a quiet Christmas with my Mum (94 & lives 3 doors away) coming over for lunch Christmas and Boxing Day. With three of us, it won't be turkey and trimmings. We used to have a joint of pork or ham or beef with potatoes, veggies and gravy, followed by a trifle - but that's too much for my Mum and in fact for us too these days, so it will probably be some turkey or chicken, either casseroled or with a salad, followed by some fancy de luxe yoghurts and a game of dominoes or mahjongg. We used to play cribbage, but Mum can't really handle that these days. 

Mum likes Christmas crackers and paper hats and silly jokes, so that's what we do.

I think we will look back from the future on these days spent together and treasure them in a way that we don't quite do now.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember one year I'd offered to help out a community group on Christmas morning. They said they'd be grateful for any type of help at all. I told them I knew how to take a photo and also how to stroke a catte, but apart from that I lacked subtlety and was all about brute force. They said _"Can you peel potatoes?_" Sure. Into the kitchen and I was directed to a full sack of potatoes._ "When you're done with that one the other sack is in there."_ Hahaha.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

We have Thanksgiving at our house, so my whole family on my mom's side is coming over. It's always fun; people come around 11am, the women all help each other in the kitchen, the men and kids/teens watch the game in the basement. Then we eat "dinner" at 2pm [usually my dad asks me to put on some classical music in the background. Last year was the Goldberg variations, I'm not sure what to pick this time]. The usual foods; turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, rice, sweet potatoes, green beans, bread, and wine. Then, for dessert, my abuela makes pumpkin and sweet potato pies. This year, my cousins want to make a cheesecake, so my sister and I are going over to their house today to make it. Anyway, people linger on afterward and eventually everybody's gone by 8pm.

Thanksgiving is probably my second favorite holiday, right behind Christmas, so I'm EXTRA EXCITED 
:cheers::trp::guitar:


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

We're going to the wife's family in New Jersey. There are usually between 20 and 30 people there but this year there will only be 13 so it'll be a quieter day than usual. Travel should be interesting because while Staten Island has only had rain, New Jersey has had snow. Several inches in some places.

And happy Thanksgiving everyone. I was going to make a thread to say it, but this seems a more appropriate place.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Going out with friends to a restaurant. Tired of cooking turkey at home.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

For Thanksgiving it will just be me, my parents, and one neighbor. Everyone else will be away, sadly.

For Christmas? I'll be moving again, but I hope it's at my parents' house. We started a Christmas Eve tradition that everyone meets at the house, brings food, and get wasted on white house eggnog or mulled wine; or maybe the latter was for New Years. i can't think of any gifts I want since I'm backlogged on all the books I've bought over the years, but haven't read. Actually, for Christmas I would like more scholarship money. That would be very helpful.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Right now I'm surfing the web here waiting for my stepdad to get off work... yep here at Harmon's supermarket to pick up a beef roast for one of my family Thanksgivings.  Plus I'm totally famished after being at the SLC Public Library since 9 AM all day.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm making a sweet potato casserole with praline pecans on top.  Tomorrow I'll take it to a family get-together. I hope to see my cousin, who has always been like an older sister though I haven't seen her in years. I can hardly wait to see how much her two daughters have grown.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Update: that beast of a cheesecake is done.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Chicago @ Detroit, Philadelphia @ Dallas, LSU @ Texas A&M.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Just my parents and I. My brother and his wife are taking this time to be her side of the family this year. But that's ok! We had an early thanksgiving meal with them a few weekends ago which was fun. And all the more wine for us. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I spent the last 3 hours organizing and shelving all the French and Italian music CDs I have played over the last several months and not put away. Of course my first thought was... 

"I need more Verdi... Bellini... Donizetti... Puccini... and Rossini! :lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just ate too much for Thanksgiving so I feel utterly sluggish from all those ribs and turkey.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello all I have eaten too much food and will probably slip into a coma. farewell


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^ as they say "_Life is a series of compromises_". Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Seriously just tip me on my side and roll me out the door. In other news the cheesecake went over wonderfully. It has been demolished.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sitting in a house surrounded by a bunch of lunatics yelling at the tv. :angel:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Just ate too much for Thanksgiving so I feel utterly sluggish from all those ribs and turkey.


I feel your pain!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> Sitting in a house surrounded by a bunch of lunatics yelling at the tv. :angel:


Now you know what I have to deal with every day. Why my favorite piece is Ein HELLdenleben.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

albertfallickwang said:


> Just ate too much for Thanksgiving so I feel utterly sluggish from all those ribs and turkey.


I know! That just means you celebrated Thanksgiving like you were supposed to.

I, in fact, had way too much wine and now wouldn't be able to walk in a straight line even if you paid me to.:lol:

At least my typing is still legible, now that's impressive.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Off to bed now after a rather long day eating and chatting up a storm with family.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> Sitting in a house surrounded by a bunch of lunatics yelling at the tv. :angel:


Imagine what will happen once the TV is switched on!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a taste of praline pie for dessert....also warm chocolate cake. Too good!!!

Oh well! Time to put the cakes and pies away 'til next Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Getting ready slowly for Xmas.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

As usual, my holiday season includes a plethora of music events ... church services throughout Advent, a performance of Vivaldi _Magnificat_, a performance of _Messiah_ as solo organ accompanist and finally multiple church services on Xmas eve and Xmas day.

My usual tradition is to treat the pastor and the church music staff to dinner on Xmas eve between two of the services where we have a 2 hour break. We go to a local restaurant, and I let someone else do the cooking and dishes.

Looking back I haven't spent a Xmas eve at home since I was 13 ... and that was 53 years ago ... always in church playing for services ... absolutely no regrets whatsoever ... I love what I do for a living.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't gotten up the Christmas tree quite yet but hopefully soon.


----------

